# Scratched Barrel on XDS



## wallyjar (Nov 9, 2014)

Bought my first Springfield Armory XDS 9mm 4" 11-8-2014. Fired 100 rounds at range. Have pulled gun out of holster maybe 15 times.

Left side of slide at barrel is scratched up really bad. Should this happen to a 2 week old gun? Using the holster they supplied with the gun.

I have emaild warrante department with no response so far.

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You can post pictures if you like, and we can say with more accuracy... 

But I think you have unreal expectations of a handgun. The gun uses the Browning type of barrel lockup. The barrel rubs against the slide everytime the slide goes back. It is 100% normal to have wear on the barrel hood where it rubs the ejection port area of the slide. And, you will usually see wear on the finish of the barrel on the top and bottom of the barrel - where it rubs the front of the slide (where the hole in the slide is for the barrel to poke out). Every gun does this... The tighter the gun, usually the more wear.

Sometimes the finish on the slide and barrel play a part to make this worse or better - but it is 100% normal. It's going to happen.

You probably don't want to hear it - but the only way to not have wear on the gun is to not shoot it.

More than likely, Springfield will tell you this is normal wear and is just cosmetic, and they will not due anything. There is such a thing as abnormal wear due to poorly fitted parts, but such things usually look much worse and can start damaging metal


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am assuming you mean the slide is scratched? My friend scratched his really bad using the paddle holster that came with the gun as well. He scratched it on his jeans the jeans have a metal button with a nipple on it right at the end of the pocket and that is what scratched the gun for him.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If that is what you mean...

Plastic/polymer holsters wear quick. The areas effected are usually just a handful of spots - but it wears very fast. Much faster than leather - but the effected area is usually a lot more limited than the wear from a leather holster (the worn area takes longer to develop, but usually covers more of the slid).

Only way to not wear a slide is to never holster a gun.


----------



## wallyjar (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Only asked cause I have never had handgun before. Qualified on several in 28 years in military. Gun only two weeks old and I after taking acloser look I also believe it is the rivet on my jeans. Rivet is softer metel and I am seeing metal from rivet and not actual scraches on slide. Working to try and clean excess off slide


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad to hear that it is coming off, and rivet is the word I was looking for! :anim_lol:


----------

